# Sam Dol



## KhunBo

Hello everyone. I am a big fan of Korean drama. I should let you know first
that I watch drama in English subtitle.
Today I came across a Korean word "sam dol" which I don't understand
the meaning of it. In the drama, one actress called a police "sam dol" then the police got angry and responded that "What's with Sam Dol? I have name so please don't call me Sam Dol."

This is the dialogue in the movie. Could anyone clarify it for me please?


----------



## Aoyama

> one actress called a police*man* "sam dol"


literally it means "three stones" (삼돌) refering to the name of an old character, it is some kind of old and mild insult meaning "primitive", "bumpkin".


----------



## AKoreanUser

Sorry but I don't understand 삼돌 even though I'm Korean. Maybe I need to watch the drama to understand it.


----------



## marcie

I know this drama. It is called chunhamujeok Lee Pyung-Kang, right?
The actress Pyung-Kang called the police man's nickname. 
His name sounds very countrified so he doesn't like his name. 
But they have been friends from the childhood and Pyung-Kang have enjoyed fulling his legs with calling his nickname. 

hope it help you.


----------



## Aoyama

I still think "sam dol" refers to an old Korean story where this nickname (or just name) appears. This explains why the policeman is angry at being called that name.
Perhaps it is also a matter of ... generation gap, as young people may not know where this name comes from ...


----------

